# ...



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

You have a very beautiful horse. In america our horses are measured in hands...Are they in germany? 4 inches to a hand. I know that America is the only one that measures with inches and feet and so on but do you think you may be able to tell us how tall your horse is in hands? am I asking to much :?: :!:


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Your horse is SOOOOOOOOO beautiful! 
I just love the second picture.


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

What an absolute beauty!! He sure does take your breath away!


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

He's so beautiful! i love his head and neck.


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

WOW!!! he's gorgeous


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

:shock: :shock: beautiful. absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow, your horse is stunning. =D


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

He's so Pretty! Do you only do dressage with him?


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

anni you really have beautiful horses!


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------

